
Visual Studio Code 1.3 – now with tabs - oblio
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/June_2016
======
johnfn
Personally, I always thought Visual Studio Code was interesting, but I didn't
like the lack of Vim support. So I spent the last month working on the
VSCodeVim extension, and now I think it's much better.

If lack of Vim key bindings has been putting you off, give it a shot now! (And
if there's anything missing, log it as an issue in our repository - we'll try
to get to it quickly.
[https://github.com/VSCodeVim/Vim](https://github.com/VSCodeVim/Vim))

------
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12052525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12052525)

------
arrty88
yasss, i was so slow in vs code without navigatable tabs, which have pretty
much become standard thanks to sublime and atom.

